# Chocolate and blue



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These two young bucks are litter mates; they are so sweet!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Um, arent these the same mice you posted pics of as a yellow tri pairing? Lol, I think you mixed up pics


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oopsie! 

Let's try this again with an edit and the right photo.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love your babies! Something about the white spots just make the dark ones look more vivid.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:love1 Look at their lovely long tails wrapped together :love1


----------



## Luc86 (May 14, 2009)

Very nice guys  Chocolate buck is my favourite


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. The pied blue has some interesting features like patches that look merle...even when there's a full C in the mix, you still get odd effects from the tri/splashed genes. In any case I like his color, though he does have quite a lot of tan hairs in several large visible areas. I suspect that bred to a splashed or tri doe those defects wold disappear when the colors pool.

The chocolate is a very nice dark, but not too dark chocolate with a nice touch of reddish hue to it. They are both pretty nice, but the tail-twining was the one thing that of which I wanted to show.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I like that shade of chocolate, nice and rich but not too dark!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, WillowDragon. Usually the ones you get at pet shops are mock chocolate which is normally a few shades lighter and has ruby eyes. I've had some of those show up in litters; I think they should be called chocolate cherry mousies.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> I think they should be called chocolate cherry mousies.


I like linking the colour to cherry,I think they should be known as morellos.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the blue!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

i want chocolate, mmmmmm, very cute


----------

